# The Best Rocks and Where to Get Them?



## MrsH (Feb 22, 2009)

The title says it all - what are the best rocks for a planted tank and where is the best place to get them?? Need a couple of larger ones ...

Thanks!


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Take a walk through the woods and you should find them all over by river banks, creeks, and stuff. Just remember to bring some vinegar with you to test the rocks. HCl would give you even better results but is very dangerous.


----------



## MrsH (Feb 22, 2009)

nokturnalkid said:


> Just remember to bring some vinegar with you to test the rocks. HCl would give you even better results but is very dangerous.


Could you offer some more info ... etc?? Thanks


----------



## jrb77 (Sep 9, 2008)

The main thing is not to use rocks that will change your waters chemistry. Use vinegar (or stronger HCI- acid) to test rocks, if they "fizz" they will alter your waters chemistry over time.
If you have no woods near you, check landscape centers that deal with landscaping rocks. 
I just recently bought some Vermont slate off of e-bay to rescape my tank.

James


----------



## nvision (Jul 29, 2004)

i've tried vinegar and it doesn't do much on most rocks. instead, use muriatic acid for pools found in most home improvement stores. just wear gloves and goggles and be careful with it. rinse rocks well after test.


----------



## Calcimoo (May 15, 2009)

Ditto. I did that using the vinegar with several different looking rocks. Nothing happened at all. 

I still held off, went in search of anyone in WI writing about it. Found people saying don't do it. Then I went in the fish dude's store and right off first thing he said was don't ever use any of the rocks here. 

Using vinegar works as good as API water tests. (sarcasm)


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

PH Down is a simple way to test, if the PH down fizzes, dont use those rocks.

Go to a construction area where there are dirt piles, I got most by bigger rocks from them.


----------



## Calcimoo (May 15, 2009)

Go resin.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Dont go resin, they are almost always painted and the paint flakes off pretty easily once its been soaked for a few days. 
I got one peice of resin ornament here thats not even 3 weeks old that the paint is gone on it in a few spots already, found paint chips stuck to my filter pad.


----------



## Calcimoo (May 15, 2009)

None of mine does, scrub it often, throw it in pail with clorox, rinse, throw it in pail with aquasafe, rinse again, bash it around, do this about 100 times and all my stuff looks same as the day I bought it. I have lots and lots of resin stuff, too. Seriously, castle, stumps, huge log, caves, hobbit looking house thing, quit buying the cheap sh$t


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Wish it was cheap, 44 bucks for a piece of plastic.

Guess your must have gotten the absolute top of the line BRAND out there. Different brands, different or same manufacturers, different paints used, different resin batches, yeah its the end users fault always.

Guess part of the requisite for being a cheesehead is being arrogant too, eh?


----------



## Calcimoo (May 15, 2009)

Read my profile, you dopey flatlander, I ain't no cheesehead.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

another source: home and garden stores. sometimes you can find impressive looking stones at seriously low prices. and if you go to a specialty store, you might be able to take home a few "samples" since they sell them by the ton. seriously, volcanic lace rock for $.21 a pound? way cheaper than the amano. 
tried it once and was rewarded ~33 lbs of free rocks- all that i needed to scape my tank!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Please keep it civil folks and refrain from the name calling.


----------

